# gift for the farmer



## winters98 (Oct 12, 2015)

So I am going hunting in Saskatchewan near Regina next week and I made a duck call out of so e butternut limb for the farmer of the land i hunt at. It didn't turn out like I was expecting but it may be good enough to give away.
Any thoughts?

Does anyone else turn with butternut? I have not seen any other pictures here of any finished products.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 12, 2015)

Kelvin, the true way to judge that call is to go outside at 10 pm on a new moon and tune it in. Record your calling and play it back. The sound will mean far more than the looks to most true at heart farmers. I would be pleased if someone had gone out of their way to make a gift like such over the more common quick purchase....Copper ring? How is it sealed against tarnish?


----------



## winters98 (Oct 12, 2015)

Two coats of poly on the copper.


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice looking call and nice jesture.


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice, and very thoughtful. Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 13, 2015)

Kelvin,

Two coats of poly. Was any of that before it was put on the wood? Copper can react with many woods. My friends usually clear coat the copper and the wood, then install the ring and coat both together. Not sure what is best but remember the reaction of several goose guides complaining about the corrosion on their brass. Some cases were mute since the finish had worn off, but not for others.


----------



## winters98 (Oct 14, 2015)

Good tip mark. Think I may have to redo it as I coated after.


----------



## winters98 (Oct 14, 2015)

So I turned different one that it'll give away instead. I did not add a metal band but used walnut instead mixed with butternut board. It sounds so good !!!! Probably the best sounding call I have made. Thank you for the advice .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 15, 2015)

Also a good look. Once again, the sound is the key....


----------



## winters98 (Oct 15, 2015)

Tested it out this morning. 4 less ducks alive

Reactions: Like 2


----------

